

A Front End Engineer’s Manifesto - thisisblurry
http://www.zachleat.com/web/manifesto/

======
ilyay
These are mostly good, but I disagree with two of them:

1\. Unless you're working on your own app, the client's needs should come
first, not the user's. Ideally, those needs would be similar, but this is not
always the case.

2\. Progressive enhancement and unobtrusive javascript are ideal, but your
client may have more important priorities.

